
Microsoft Employee downloads Chrome when Edge crashes in the middle of a keynote - gabrielbrangers
https://chromeunboxed.com/chrome-saves-the-day-for-msft-employees-when-edge-crashes/
======
gabrielbrangers
Nothing to learn here but a good laugh for any user.

